# In bloom now, hundreds of tiny white flowers



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Japanese Knotweed


----------



## jeremynj (Feb 17, 2011)

Not knotweed. The flowers are more...upright and branched, like fingers on you hand making a claw.


----------



## NGAnderson (Jun 14, 2011)

Do you have a picture? Could it be fleabane?


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

autumn clematis is my guess


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it this:



I just learned its sweet clematis and the display of flowers is amazing.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

aha i was right


----------



## Eddie Honey (May 30, 2011)

http://webs.anokaramsey.edu/prairie/Wildfloweronweb/WhiteFlowers/Boneset.htm


----------

